# I'm back....again.



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Yep. So, here I am again. Everytime I pull myself out of this damn hole something happens to throw me right back in it. :? 
Anywho, for those of you who remember me: Hello! How are you? Darren, Roz, you guys still here?
Well, I guess I should explain. I left this forum in an attempt to help myself. I figured that if I stopped studying, thinking and talking about my DP/DR then it would go away. And for 6 longs months I was almost completely DP/DR free aside from a few episodes which lasted no more than a day at a time.
Then, on September 20th, 2007 my best friend of over 10 years shot himself. When his mom called me to tell me the news I lost it and my mind seemed to regress 6 months. His death still haunts me everyday and I don't think I'll ever get over it.
On a happier note, the last time I was here I announced my marriage (May 26th) and my second pregnancy. Well, I'm glad to say I'm still happily married and hugely pregnant...we're having a girl who should be here anyday now. We're naming her Shana after her late godfather Shane (my best friend that committed suicide in Sept.). My son is nearly 2 years old now and he's a handful.  
Despite being chronically DPed once again and losing my best friend, life is okay right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello invisible.ink, sorry you have needed to come back? although it?s good to hear from you =).

A wise move to make, taking a break from this site and/or internet is always worth a shot, because all we tend to do here is focus on our disorder :roll: .

I?m so so sorry of your loss, are you aware why he took his life? No wonder you wanted to escape reality again.. =( )Hugs(.

Aww you.gonna.have.a.baby? heh, bless ya =). That?s really sweet of you to name her after your best friend? such a honourable gesture to make =).

Well you?ve tasted life with out DP, and i?ve recovered from my DR and my Brain fog, although I still have my DP =S? but it?s nice to know what life is meant to be like isn?t it? And most of all? it gives you faith that we?ll recovery in the future.

(If any of that is nonsense... it's due to me being sleepy :roll: sorry)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome back Invisible - sadly the circumstances aren't great 

Sorry to hear about your friend, I can only imagine how it must have felt and its no surprise a shock like that would make you regress 6 months. You know you can do it now, so don't be ashamed of slipping, especially in these circumstances. Hopefully you'll be able to grieve for your friend and make some more progress afterwards.

Congrats on your second child and your marriage. Sounds like things are going to be even more of a handful for you soon


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome back

*hugs*


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys.
Yeah, things will be a handful with a toddler and a newborn but I like to stay busy...helps me keep my mind of off things.
I find the easiest way to get out of DP/DR is to go about life as if it doesn't exist. At least for me. I've been back in this hellhole for almost 3 months now but I'm confident I'll find my way out soon.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi InvisibleInk,
I think it's great you stayed off and helped yourself for so many months. Frequenting the site can't be good for dp. I wish you the best of happiness and health, with your two bubbalas.

Suicide is hard to understand. If you are grounded and honest to yourself about your feelings, it could help to process what has happened. I wish you best of luck as I know events such as these really shatter what one takes to be normal and sane, sort of push the "death" buttons and make you face life in a way which is almost too stark, too real. But you are strong enough, never give up on how you honestly feel about stuff.

Best of luck
Rozanne


----------

